# How many racing pigeons



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thinking of building a 7 x 7 loft with a 4 x 7 avery, how many birds will I beable to keep in this? Will only have 1 section in loft!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

2sqr feet is what many will recommend which would be 25 birds. That is what most argue for the health of there birds.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Doesn't the avery increase the number allowed?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

no .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

rgdubois--listen up man
you asked a question and got correct/true answers.
If you do not agree
SO-do it your way--crowd your birds-fight Problems-learn the "HARD" way.
49 sq. ft. = 25 birds.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

sky tx said:


> rgdubois--listen up man
> you asked a question and got correct/true answers.
> If you do not agree
> SO-do it your way--crowd your birds-fight Problems-learn the "HARD" way.
> 49 sq. ft. = 25 birds.


I think he was just asking if Aviary increased the amount of birds he could keep. Wasn't arguing or anything to my knowledge. I am just saying he had question asked got answer and asked another thats how we learn isn't it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you have a very large aviary, why wouldn't it increase the amount of birds you can keep as long as you had enough perches in the loft.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The birds dont actualy live in the aviary, they live in the loft.
Its a bit like someone having a 1 room house with a massive garden,
Not a lot of room for 10 people to live in, even if there was 10 beds in it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Shadybug--living in Pa.--are your aviaries weathered proofed so pigeons can live and survive living in it. They sit on the perches in the rain-snow etc?
If so--then you can count the aviaries as space.
I wonder where you put the nest boxes?
WOW--- I'd hate to be one of your birds.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

The birds hang out in the aviary getting sun, air, and take baths during the day. At night everyone goes into the loft and roostes safely on their perch for the night. You should never overcrowd your loft. Your inviting problems when you do. More droppings especially when raising young and more foul air. Disease spread faster when loft is crowded and you have more fights and less rest. The number given is correct. Wishing you luck.-Nick


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Like sky said, It only counts if they could live there all year around. Here in phoenix you *could* count it. I have a 16x6 which is all screen. I ended up putting a large balck tarp that extends across the whole roof along with the back upper half has the tarp wrapped all around it to keep afternoon sun out. And above that its under a horse shade that keeps rain out. But even then i just got a 10x12 shed that im working on today that will be done tomorrow that will connect to the 16x6 so they have somewhere more sheltered to go into during the winter. Here is doesn't freeze here often during the winter. If it does its most of the time one 1 or 2 nights for the whole year. 

If you live anywhere that gets snow or a lot of rain for days on end then obviously your birds will not be in the aviary. It all depends on your climate, my birds would not do good at all in a loft build for heavy snow they need a more open loft for when its 120 to let air pass through. I do that by keeping the bottom half open and the tarp half with a thick tarp so it passes under them and not on the directly because the breeze is not good for them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sky tx, I have never overcrowded my lofts and i don't plan to. I just talked to all my birds and its unanimous they hate the lofts i built for them and would rather live with you, so I will be sending all of them down your way this week where they will have a better home. And to awnser you question yes my birds could live in my aviaries all year long they have a roof and I cover the sides with plywood in the winter. I did it with the old loft and i plan to do it with the new one. I may not have phrased my question right. and I didn't mean doubling the birds just a couple more, I didnt mean fill the entire loft with hundreds of perches, and fill them all with birds.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks 25 birds it is then, and I was not arguing, was just asking a question!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

You just got to overlook Sky Tx I don't know what is up with him but he seems to post some negative things or complain about things in a lot of post that I have seen since being here.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

brown7683 said:


> You just got to overlook Sky Tx I don't know what is up with him but he seems to post some negative things or complain about things in a lot of post that I have seen since being here.


I wouldnt "overlook" him. Hes probably forgotten more than any of us will ever learn.
He just gets frustrated that when giving any info, its questioned.
Hes sharp & to the point, and mostly just gives info and answers the question thats asked.
Sometimes questions that may seem like common sense to him (and there are a few that are already answered somewhere on the forum) just annoy him.
And there are a few folk that enjoy "winding him up". 
These days most folk also need an understandable reason so that they can evaluate their situation.
Sky would too when he started, but hes probably long since forgotten any reasons. His knowledge and procedures work which is the most important thing.
One thing, you will notice, if you have read a lot of his posts, is that hes never given any bad advice, so take it from there.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I wouldnt "overlook" him. Hes probably forgotten more than any of us will ever learn.
> He just gets frustrated that when giving any info, its questioned.
> Hes sharp & to the point, and mostly just gives info and answers the question thats asked.
> Sometimes questions that may seem like common sense to him (and there are a few that are already answered somewhere on the forum) just annoy him.
> ...


Well said, but you could have said he's just old and honory sometimes.
I trust he would not give anyone bad advice on purpose, and thats why if you dont like his answer, he could care less and may not answer your question again.
His years of knowledge far out weigh his, lack of patience.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> Well said, but you could have said he's just old and honory sometimes.
> I trust he would not give anyone bad advice on purpose, and thats why if you dont like his answer, he could care less and may not answer your question again.
> His years of knowledge far out weigh his, lack of patience.


I think his posts show that he has a love not only for his birds but all pigeons. When he gets honked off with some about his knowing what he's talking about, his post usually ends with bury them (the birds). Like all of us he has lost some birds and really does not want anyone else to if it can be helped. So he steps up to help. He's a good guy who has no patients for those who will not listen the first time. Take care.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

From all his posts i read, Its his way or no way, Typical old timer. I'm one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rgdubois said:


> Thinking of building a 7 x 7 loft with a 4 x 7 avery, how many birds will I beable to keep in this? Will only have 1 section in loft!


a simple question you have there! and it seems to be so complicated by the way the thread goes down hill quick... anyway as said usually a good rule of thumb is 2ft per bird.. when you have the loft up you can see yourself and decide on the space you may even want less birds in there.... they should not be stressed, and have their own perch space..each bird.. the aviairies are not included in living space as already been said, and makes sense as they do not live out there.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes I am old -rude & crude. But after racing pigeons for 31 years [I started in 1976 ]--before there was Big Names of breeders-or pedigrees-- and I have learned lots of things the hard way-Because I tried things that I thought should work but did not.
Flyers now a days want you to give a source and explain step by step your answer.
If they don't agree with my answer--do it their way . I just hope they made lots of notes how they did things and learned what "NOT TO DO " again.
If I tell you my pigeon can pull a Fright Train---Couple Them UP.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Yes I am old -rude & crude. But after racing pigeons for 31 years [I started in 1976 ]--before there was Big Names of breeders-or pedigrees-- and I have learned lots of things the hard way-Because I tried things that I thought should work but did not.
> Flyers now a days want you to give a source and explain step by step your answer.
> If they don't agree with my answer--do it their way . I just hope they made lots of notes how they did things and learned what "NOT TO DO " again.
> *If I tell you my pigeon can pull a Fright Train---Couple Them UP.*


SkyTx, that would be a great tag line for you. oops. signature.  Take care and beat the heat.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sky tx said:


> If I tell you my pigeon can pull a Fright Train---Couple Them UP.


That is an awesome visual! lol. XD

That'd be a fun surrealist painting to do too.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all just want to say like Sky tx as we get older we don't alway have time to make all the mistakes ourself and just want the youngers to make new mistakes not the one we have. This holds true with pigeon as well as other thing in life.
God bless and injoy life.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I didn't think he was arguing to start with to your answer he was just asking an additional question that he thought it would add to it. Yes alot of youngster or newbies do ask a lot of questions and its for good reason we don't want nothing to happen to the birds. I don't disregard what you say I do listen I just think sometimes you come across little harsh. But at same time reminds me a lot of my grandfather before he passed on and I always listened to him and I do listen to you in your post. So I didn't mean to offend or anything sky tx I think you probably one of best sources on here I have read many of your post and all. 




sky tx said:


> Yes I am old -rude & crude. But after racing pigeons for 31 years [I started in 1976 ]--before there was Big Names of breeders-or pedigrees-- and I have learned lots of things the hard way-Because I tried things that I thought should work but did not.
> Flyers now a days want you to give a source and explain step by step your answer.
> If they don't agree with my answer--do it their way . I just hope they made lots of notes how they did things and learned what "NOT TO DO " again.
> If I tell you my pigeon can pull a Fright Train---Couple Them UP.


----------

